# Outrage in Britain



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know if any of my fellow members have made a post on the British soldier who was slaughtered in broad daylight whilst on his way back to barracks. 

If anyone else has in fact so posted, let me apologize in advance and ask that the moderators remove my post.

When I saw this earlier today on the front page of the NY Daily News and then on television, I simply couldn't believe that such a heinous and unprovoked crime could occur to a person who was doing nothing more than loyally serving his country. I still haven't--and never will--be able to get over my anger and outrage that such a fine young man had to die like this. Kudos to the lady who stood up to the ugly thug--with weapon still in hand--who dared to perpetrate and then brag about such an atrocity. My heart goes out to the young soldier's family and friends; as is often the case in these horrible affairs, the good guy died while his two assailants--though shot by police--are still alive. What a world!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think we should all be thoughtful about who whom we invite into our homes.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

And into our countries.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Tragic and bestial. I have to agree with Angela Merkel. Multiculturalism is a failure.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

This has nothing to do with multiculturalism and everything to do with our barbaric foreign policy

It's a sad event, but so is every civilian death in Afghanistan and Iraq which doesn't receive reams of coverage and analysis in the western media


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Garlic said:


> This has nothing to do with multiculturalism and everything to do with our barbaric foreign policy.


It has everything to do with western / non-western multiculturalism _and_ everything to do with the west's foreign policies with a small handful of those non-western nations.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Very disturbing. Rest in peace..


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Garlic said:


> This has nothing to do with multiculturalism and everything to do with our barbaric foreign policy


Oh yeah, right, when a British soldier gets murdered in peacetime in his own country, it is his own guilt


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Just like the Wagner birthday thread, this is at risk of being hi-jacked by those who wish to ride their hobby horses over others feelings.

I think we should respect the OP's intention to wish those of us in Britain well and to pass on their outrage at the events in Woolwich.

If people wish to argue about the rights and wrongs of other issues, then they should start their own thread and go there.

Our deepest sympathies go out to the dead soldier, to his family and to all those affected by the awful sights. We are also thankful to those (civilians) who intervened to help control events. That is all that matters.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I am saddened with the situation in Britain. Taking that many good peoples working hard to reach their life goal by working in western country, I myself included, this is only a very bad news.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We are all feeling very shocked here, and thinking about the soldier's family & community. 
As Ravndal says above, Rest in Peace.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

drpraetorus said:


> Multiculturalism is a failure.


actually it's not, but it's also not the smoothest ride either and anybody who thought it would be was naive.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Garlic said:


> This has nothing to do with multiculturalism and everything to do with our barbaric foreign policy
> 
> It's a sad event, but so is every civilian death in Afghanistan and Iraq which doesn't receive reams of coverage and analysis in the western media


The rules of this forum state that members are entitled to their opinion.
What I see here is not an opinion it is a statement, so now perhaps you would supply us with your opinion and the evidence to back it up.
I wonder if you could mean the type of barbarism we saw in the attack on the twin towers,how many died ?
Or the attack on the tube (subway) network or the bus in London ?
Possibly you are thinking of the barbarity shown in chopping off prisoners' heads and sending videos of the events to TV stations.
What about the behaviour of the Taliban where they kill anyone who might disagree with them,forbid women to drive,have an education or go outside alone in the street.
The Taliban are a fine example of civilised behaviour I'm sure that we may all agree on that.
Incidentally,they were operating in Afghanistan well before we arrived on the scene.
I am ,by the way, one of those who died and were maimed making sure that people like you were free to make --some people might say--ridiculous and even treacherous statements.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Can we please show some respect for this poor man? I'm not one for sanctimony when it comes to the dead but this thread was started with a clear purpose, and that was not to be a sounding board for tirades about multiculturalism and Afghanistan. There is a political discussion group here on TC, please take the discussion over there.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Taggart said:


> I think we should respect the OP's intention to wish those of us in Britain well and to pass on their outrage at the events in Woolwich.


Quoted because it's worth saying again.


Taggart said:


> If people wish to argue about the rights and wrongs of other issues, then they should start their own thread and go there.


Or take up the conversation in our "Political Junkies" Social Group, or participate in multiplicity of Political/Ideological Forums that are out there.


samurai said:


> My heart goes out to the young soldier's family and friends; as is often the case in these horrible affairs, the good guy died while his two assailants--though shot by police--are still alive. What a world! .


I'm sure it's a moral failing on my part to hope that the two pieces of human debris have the sort of lives that'll make them _wish_ they'd been shot dead by police.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Can we please show some respect for this poor man? I'm not one for sanctimony when it comes to the dead but this thread was started with a clear purpose, and that was not to be a sounding board for tirades about multiculturalism and Afghanistan. There is a political discussion group here on TC, please take the discussion over there.


You are correct but Garlic's remarks are difficult to ignore--and my answer was exactly out of respect for our soldier and others like him. I certainly don't see anything political about my answer.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

They are just attention seekers. The press and news shouldn't pay it as much attention. It is what they want!!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

moody said:


> You are correct but Garlic's remarks are difficult to ignore--and my answer was exactly out of respect for our soldier and others like him. I certainly don't see anything political about my answer.


I didn't address my post to anyone in particular, I just said that we shouldn't be engaging in that sort of talk in this thread. Of course, I realise that by intervening and continuing to discuss off-topic matters I myself am contributing to the derailing of this thread. I will not say anymore so as to hopefully avoid an endlessly pointless and pointlessly endless meta-discussion about what is and isn't _cricket_ in this context.


----------

